# 28 Rsds For Sale...now With Pics!!!



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a 2006 28 RSDS for sale..BEST OFFER. It is located in Chillicothe, Ohio. It is a great camper, but our kids are older now and we are switching back to tent camping. It has the nice non-marking white interior. Please send any questions you may have to [email protected] Pictures are at this site: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks!


----------



## Marcy (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you sell this? How much are you asking?


----------

